# Sundown Gunny Plans



## Madroch (Feb 9, 2011)

Okay, we have been blessed with snow and Sundown has not had to blow snow in probably over a month (or more?).  Hopefully, they will spend a little of the surplus stockpiling the skier's right side of Gunny for spring.  While they appear to have a decent base.. I have noticed the occassional bare spot on Stinger and the Noreaster bumps (not on Gunny, I admit), which is rare to find at Sundown on any year mid-winter in the absence of a nuclear meltdown (which we have not had).

Build a glacier on Gunny... if you build it they will come.


----------



## thorski (Feb 9, 2011)

The Bumps are not there yet?
I was planning on going up thursday night with a couple girlfriends and was hoping to hit gunny bumps. 
Maybe next week?


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2011)

There's a lot of snow on Gunny right now. However, my concern is that since the top layer is all natural, it'll melt out quickly. There's a lot of air in the snow, drilling is a piece of cake. I don't know how the base depth compares to previous years, but it's got to be at least as much as last year and that lasted well past closing day. Those whales back in december were nuts, so there's a solid base there, but again, I just wonder how long it'll hold up if we blowtorch.


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2011)

thorski said:


> The Bumps are not there yet?
> I was planning on going up thursday night with a couple girlfriends and was hoping to hit gunny bumps.
> Maybe next week?



There's been talk about seeding the top. I talked to Kurt (racing Kurt, not groomer Kurt) and even he said maybe soon. Still a few race oriented events happening though, including the Special Olympics in early March, but I doubt they'd run a race above the Nastar start for that. We typically try to run one CISC race from the top which we haven't done yet for various reasons (powder, icing, too cold/windy). I don't think we're doing it next week either, and that leaves only the last 2/22 race which I doubt would be from the top. So basically, I have no clue when.... :lol:


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Sundown has not had to blow snow in probably over a month (or more?)



There was one full mountain resurfacing effort in early January. That was the only time they had to make snow since Dec. 16. Since Christmas, the place has been packed on weekends. Amazing season for them.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2011)

Greg said:


> There's been talk about seeding the top. I talked to Kurt (racing Kurt, not groomer Kurt) and even he said maybe soon. Still a few race oriented events happening though, including the Special Olympics in early March, but I doubt they'd run a race above the Nastar start for that. We typically try to run one CISC race from the top which we haven't done yet for various reasons (powder, icing, too cold/windy). I don't think we're doing it next week either, and that leaves only the last 2/22 race which I doubt would be from the top. So basically, I have no clue when.... :lol:



I believe the goal is to have the Gunny seeding started before the Special Olympics starts.


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I believe the goal is to have the Gunny seeding started before the Special Olympics starts.



SO is not until March 5-6 so I would hope so, but I doubt there would be T2B bumps prior to that weekend if they're racing from the NASTAR shack down.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 9, 2011)

Greg said:


> There was one full mountain resurfacing effort in early January. That was the only time they had to make snow since Dec. 16. Since Christmas, the place has been packed on weekends. Amazing season for them.



I say share the wealth...TURN THE GUNS ON GUNNY.    We have a couple of cold nights coming up... two full nights of 5-10 degrees snowmaking would be very fruitful.


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2011)

Greg said:


> We typically try to run one CISC race from the top which we haven't done yet for various reasons (powder, icing, too cold/windy). I don't think we're doing it next week either, and that leaves only the last 2/22 race which I doubt would be from the top. So basically, I have no clue when.... :lol:



I guess we did once run a course alongside the bumps:







That was the first time Gunny was seeded. I forgot how tight that was... :lol: Last year was waaaay better. Perfect, actually.


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Feb 9, 2011)

There is no need to make snow. If there becomes a need we will.


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2011)

Chris Sullivan said:


> There is no need to make snow. If there becomes a need we will.



Are you insinuating that you as an actual mountain ops guy knows more about this kind of stuff than us Internet experts?! How dare you!? :angry:

:razz:  :lol:


----------



## planb420 (Feb 9, 2011)

^ +1


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 9, 2011)

Greg said:


> I guess we did once run a course alongside the bumps:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While you would think that having the bumps on half the trail and the race course on the other half would be perfect(both parties happy), it is not.  The bumpers feel it is to tight, and the racing becomes dangerous.  Run wide on a gate, or fall down and start sliding at a high speed and you are going off into the moguls at a high rate of speed.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 9, 2011)

Chris Sullivan said:


> There is no need to make snow. If there becomes a need we will.



No fair bringing reason into this thread... :smile: I freely admit it is not a question of "need" but is instead a question of "want".... I want the guns on...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 9, 2011)

Madroch said:


> No fair bringing reason into this thread... :smile: I freely admit it is not a question of "need" but is instead a question of "want".... I want the guns on...



As soon as you pull out your checkbook and write them a nice check they will.  it costs serious money to run snow making equipment.  If there is no need to do it, why should they?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 9, 2011)

Chris Sullivan said:


> There is no need to make snow. If there becomes a need we will.



you will make snow if i tell you to. 

that is all.


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2011)

This thread just got weird.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 9, 2011)

Greg said:


> This thread just got weird.



obviously, i was busting Mr. Sullivan's chops.  

and i am a little weird or are you referring to some other posts.


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2011)

2knees said:


> obviously, i was busting Mr. Sullivan's chops.
> 
> and i am a little weird or are you referring to some other posts.



Just you.

Weirdo.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 9, 2011)

actually nothing is weirder then looking at those bumps from 2 years ago.  they should've held one of those "how many jellybeans in the jar" type contests.  There must've been over 1000 bumps on that trail when it went top to bottom.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2011)

2knees said:


> actually nothing is weirder then looking at those bumps from 2 years ago.  they should've held one of those "how many jellybeans in the jar" type contests.  There must've been over 1000 bumps on that trail when it went top to bottom.



Didn't they get a little wider spaced on the lower sections?  I agree though; there was a lot of bumps that year.  There's what like 10+ plus bumps across a row in that pic.  Last year there was like 5 or 6 across?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2011)

Hawkshot99 said:


> While you would think that having the bumps on half the trail and the race course on the other half would be perfect(both parties happy), it is not.  The bumpers feel it is to tight, and the racing becomes dangerous.  Run wide on a gate, or fall down and start sliding at a high speed and you are going off into the moguls at a high rate of speed.



I wouldn't think that at all.  The bumps should be all the way across!  Screw the racers, they get to have the whole trail groomed flat most of the season...

Seriously, the trail is wide enough that I don't think anyone on the bump side feels it's too tight.  It's the groomer crowd looking to make big turns that feel squeezed in...  Like I said though, they get it perfectly flat most of the season.  At the end of the season it's our turn to have at it!


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 9, 2011)

bvibert said:


> The bumps should be all the way across!  Screw the racers..........



Easy there big guy!  :wink:


----------



## Madroch (Feb 9, 2011)

Hawkshot99 said:


> As soon as you pull out your checkbook and write them a nice check they will.  it costs serious money to run snow making equipment.  If there is no need to do it, why should they?



I have broken out my check book and written them many nice checks- (family of four, passes and season kids programs)  I have done so in anticipation of them providing a quality product well into March.  That is why they should blow snow...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2011)

Madroch said:


> I have broken out my check book and written them many nice checks- (family of four, passes and season kids programs)  I have done so in anticipation of them providing a quality product well into March.  That is why they should blow snow...



They'll make it well into March.  I can assure you that the snowmaking system is ready to go at a moments notice if they think they need it.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2011)

bvibert said:


> They'll make it well into March.



i'm expecting April this season


----------



## RSTuthill (Feb 9, 2011)

Greg said:


> Still a few race oriented events happening though, including the Special Olympics in early March, but I doubt they'd run a race above the Nastar start for that.


Actually I helped with the Special Olympics race a couple of years ago and it started from the top. It was more wide open like a true GS than a NASTAR course.


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2011)

RSTuthill said:


> Actually I helped with the Special Olympics race a couple of years ago and it started from the top. It was more wide open like a true GS than a NASTAR course.



Hmm. when was the SO last year? I guess they were able to work around the bumps.

Oh, and BTW, welcome Dick. I suppose we're past our little mogul debate on SnowJournal from last year?


----------



## thorski (Feb 9, 2011)

I would prefer the racers ski on Canyon Run.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 9, 2011)

thorski said:


> I would prefer the racers ski on Canyon Run.



you're too kind.  send 'em over to papoose.


----------



## RSTuthill (Feb 9, 2011)

Greg said:


> Hmm. when was the SO last year? I guess they were able to work around the bumps.
> 
> Oh, and BTW, welcome Dick. I suppose we're past our little mogul debate on SnowJournal from last year?


Last year? No clue. I was not involved. But two years ago it was in February and there were no bumps at that time.

As far as the mogul debate (from two years ago) is concerned, those of us who like to carve on Gunny simply leave when you put bumps there. We take our business elsewhere. Berkshire East, Mt. Snow, there are lots of options. Lotta seasons passes lost that I personally know about.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2011)

RSTuthill said:


> As far as the mogul debate (from two years ago) is concerned, those of us who like to carve on Gunny simply leave when you put bumps there. We take our business elsewhere. Berkshire East, Mt. Snow, there are lots of options. Lotta seasons passes lost that I personally know about.



Fair enough. Vote with your dollars. I suspect the moguls have brought in just as many passes that were lost, if not more.


----------



## thorski (Feb 10, 2011)

Greg said:


> Fair enough. Vote with your dollars. I suspect the moguls have brought in just as many passes that were lost, if not more.



I count 4 passes here as a direct result of the bumps.
Not to mention all the night tickets sold from our non pass holder friends who like skiing the bumps.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 10, 2011)

Greg said:


> Fair enough. Vote with your dollars. I suspect the moguls have brought in just as many passes that were lost, if not more.



The March bump comp is a huge event that brings in lots of spectators and bump skiers from all over the place.  I don't know of Sundown throwing any big events around racing.  I would even venture to guess that Sundown's terrain park attracts more $$$ than racing.


----------



## RSTuthill (Feb 10, 2011)

Not really voting with dollars, as I greatly respect Bob and really want the area to be successful. It's more a matter of going somewhere that supports how you want to ski. Berkshire East, for instance, is almost twice the size of Sundown with much more challenging terrain. Until late February, though, the shorter commute to Sundown is attractive. After that, not so much.


----------



## thorski (Feb 10, 2011)

The park has to be a cash cow. So many kids there ripping it up.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 10, 2011)

thorski said:


> The park has to be a cash cow.........




...for the local hospitals and attorneys.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2011)

thorski said:


> The park has to be a cash cow. So many kids there ripping it up.


i think you are correct sir.




WoodCore said:


> ...for the local hospitals and attorneys.


----------



## RSTuthill (Feb 10, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> The March bump comp is a huge event that brings in lots of spectators and bump skiers from all over the place.  I don't know of Sundown throwing any big events around racing.  I would even venture to guess that Sundown's terrain park attracts more $$$ than racing.


Really? 100-200 a week for eight weeks just for CISC not to mention the junior program and the passes sold to racers and the kids' families? Sunday before last you couldn't get into the lodge for all the kids wearing race suits. Compare all that to the two bump competitions. The vids that I have seen don't show any crowds although friends and families standing around probably make it seem that way. I highly doubt there are more $$ in bumps.


----------



## RSTuthill (Feb 10, 2011)

thorski said:


> The park has to be a cash cow. So many kids there ripping it up.


I think you are correct. Heavily used in the afternoons.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2011)

i'm surprised to hear that 1 month of skiing on Gunny makes a significant impact on season pass sales for bumpers or racers.   granted 1 month is almost a 1/3 of the season.

i was buying a season pass before they put bumps on gunny.  gunny bumps are a welcome addition but i don't think I'd stop getting a pass if they told me next year bumps would only be on NorEaster and Exhibition (i do prefer Nor Easter over Temptor but even if they went back to temptor i'd still get a pass)

EXPANSION is the answer!!!!!!  :smash:


----------



## threecy (Feb 10, 2011)

Having no ability or interest in bumps, I'd be let down in losing Gunbarrel late season if I were a passholder.  In my opinion, that's one of the nicest trails in Southern New England.  I'm no longer in the Sundown area, though, so that's purely anecdotal.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2011)

RSTuthill said:


> Not really voting with dollars, as I greatly respect Bob and really want the area to be successful. It's more a matter of going somewhere that supports how you want to ski. Berkshire East, for instance, is almost twice the size of Sundown with much more challenging terrain. Until late February, though, the shorter commute to Sundown is attractive. After that, not so much.



Berkshire East is a great hill. I'm glad you have found an alternative.....not like it's the only one. Virtually every mountain in SNE has an overabundance of groomed terrain. I do give props to BEast and also Catamount for offering moguls too though.



threecy said:


> Having no ability or interest in bumps,



Lack of ability and interest usually go hand in hand when it comes to skiing bumps. Let's face it, there's a bit of a commitment in order to become even remotely capable in bumps. It takes literally years of skiing them a lot. We all know that. The great thing about Sundown is its multiple bump offerings. And for all but March on Gunny, they are pretty low angle which allows people to learn (even on Gunny, there's only a few sections with a fair amount of pitch). Trust me, I've been skiing bumps regularly at Sundown since 2006 and the number of rippers, and people that are decent in the bumps has increased. A lot. Not sure if it's because more mogul-centric skiers are being drawn there because of the bumps, or because the overall Sundown skier population is just getting better at them. Probably a bit of both.



threecy said:


> I'd be let down in losing Gunbarrel late season if I were a passholder.  In my opinion, that's one of the nicest trails in Southern New England.  I'm no longer in the Sundown area, though, so that's purely anecdotal.



Let's keep things in perspective. The groomer crowd is losing *half *of Gunbarrel. The steeper skier's left section remains groomed all spring. If someone absolutely needs the full width of Gunbarrel to be ale to ski it, they are either over their head, or perhaps skiing recklessly. One half of one trail for 4 weeks out of the season is a fair compromise.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> EXPANSION is the answer!!!!!!  :smash:



Indeed.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i was buying a season pass before they put bumps on gunny.  gunny bumps are a welcome addition but i don't think I'd stop getting a pass if they told me next year bumps would only be on NorEaster and Exhibition (i do prefer Nor Easter over Temptor but even if they went back to temptor i'd still get a pass)



Temptor is way better in the spring than Nor'easter. At least skier's right tends to soften. Nor'easter is tough for late season bumps as it takes forever, if at all, to soften on marginal days. Also, as the base recedes a lot of rock is exposed. Anyone that's ever hiked N'E in the summer knows how much that terrain undulates under there. Base in N'E can be from 0" to several feet despite it being relatively even when groomed.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 10, 2011)

RSTuthill said:


> Really? 100-200 a week for eight weeks just for CISC not to mention the junior program and the passes sold to racers and the kids' families? Sunday before last you couldn't get into the lodge for all the kids wearing race suits. Compare all that to the two bump competitions. The vids that I have seen don't show any crowds although friends and families standing around probably make it seem that way. I highly doubt there are more $$ in bumps.



Do they park a beer truck at the base for racing?  Do people come to New Hartford and stay in a hotel for racing?  

The Spring bump comp is an event people mark their calendar for and is equal parts competition and party.  The race scene comes off as stuffy to me.  Just my 2 cents though.  Racing in all its forms has been part of the sport since the beginning.  I think you spandex wearing freaks deserve your time and space on the mountain.  The great thing about Sundown is every skier demographic can find something to have fun on at some point in the season.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 10, 2011)

What is it with racers/groomer lovers.  Did you guys forget about the concept of sharing?  its not YOUR trail, its not MY trail, its OUR trail and we each get our time on it, albiet the bumpers get a much shorter piece of the action.


----------



## threecy (Feb 10, 2011)

Greg said:


> Lack of ability and interest usually go hand in hand when it comes to skiing bumps. Let's face it, there's a bit of a commitment in order to become even remotely capable in bumps. It takes literally years of skiing them a lot. We all know that.



Some folks' knees won't let them venture into the bumps, even if they had interest.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2011)

Greg said:


> Let's keep things in perspective. The groomer crowd is losing *half *of Gunbarrel. The steeper skier's left section remains groomed all spring. If someone absolutely needs the full width of Gunbarrel to be ale to ski it, they are either over their head, or perhaps skiing recklessly. One half of one trail for 4 weeks out of the season is a fair compromise.



respectfully disagree. once gunny gets bumped the groomed side really isn't that much fun.  narrowed down to where it gets skied off very quickly.   maybe early in the day with light traffic and a fresh groom but other than that i don't like to ski it.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 10, 2011)

2knees said:


> What is it with racers/groomer lovers.  Did you guys forget about the concept of sharing?  its not YOUR trail, its not MY trail, its OUR trail and we each get our time on it, albiet the bumpers get a much shorter piece of the action.



2knees, always and forever the level headed voice of reason.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2011)

RSTuthill said:


> Really? 100-200 a week for eight weeks just for CISC not to mention the junior program and the passes sold to racers and the kids' families? Sunday before last you couldn't get into the lodge for all the kids wearing race suits. Compare all that to the two bump competitions. The vids that I have seen don't show any crowds although friends and families standing around probably make it seem that way. I highly doubt there are more $$ in bumps.



CISC and JRD are all mid-season (January and February). We're debating bumps on Gunbarrel in March. The beauty of moguls from a mountain ops standpoint is you have Kurt seed them one night and then they just sit there and cook for the rest of the season. The Gunbarrel bumps will draw day ticket buyers to Sundown on any given warm and sunny Sunday afternoon. Compare that to setting up a NASTAR course, for which you would have to pay three employees for 5 hours to run it. Bumps = better ROI.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2011)

Greg said:


> Temptor is way better in the spring than Nor'easter. At least skier's right tends to soften. Nor'easter is tough for late season bumps as it takes forever, if at all, to soften on marginal days.



i was thinking more general terms rather than spring specific. no doubt spring bumps on Temptor were/are/can be fun.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2011)

threecy said:


> Some folks' knees won't let them venture into the bumps, even if they had interest.



Yeah, like 2knees who's had them both replaced. He still does it.



gmcunni said:


> respectfully disagree. once gunny gets bumped the groomed side really isn't that much fun.  narrowed down to where it gets skied off very quickly.   maybe early in the day with light traffic and a fresh groom but other than that i don't like to ski it.



:blink: Who's side are you on? :lol:

You've actually strengthened my point. The groomer lovers still get a half groomed Gunny from 8 am - around noon on weekends in March. Bumpers won't show up until 11 am or noon anyway. Again, fair compromise.



Grassi21 said:


> 2knees, always and forever the level headed voice of reason.



The reality is he broke down the entire debate in just a few sentences.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2011)

RSTuthill said:


> not to mention the junior program



Speaking of JRDs, I would love nothing more than there to be a mogul development program at Sundown for kids someday.


----------



## threecy (Feb 10, 2011)

Greg said:


> Yeah, like 2knees who's had them both replaced. He still does it.



In other words, to a skier who wants to ski a groomed wall to wall Gunbarrel late season, 'go get your knees replaced and spend a few years learning how to ski moguls.'


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2011)

threecy said:


> In other words, to a skier who wants to ski a groomed wall to wall Gunbarrel late season, 'go get your knees replaced and spend a few years learning how to ski moguls.'



Yeah, pretty much.

Or go to Mohawk.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> respectfully disagree. once gunny gets bumped the groomed side really isn't that much fun.  narrowed down to where it gets skied off very quickly.   maybe early in the day with light traffic and a fresh groom but other than that i don't like to ski it.



I have to agree with Gary on this one.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2011)

Greg said:


> Speaking of JRDs, I would love nothing more than there to be a mogul development program at Sundown for kids someday.



This would be cool!


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> once gunny gets bumped the groomed side really isn't that much fun.





bvibert said:


> I have to agree with Gary on this one.



Of course. The bumped side is much more funner.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2011)

i don't know if the B or B comps generate more annual $$ for the mountain than racing, i'd suspect not. But i would guess  that at this point in time that isn't the driving factor.  Many (every??) mountains offer race programs, it is a popular activity.  Sundown promoting and hosting B or B is unique and something they can use to differentiate themselves from the rest of SNE.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i don't know if the B or B comps generate more annual $$ for the mountain than racing, i'd suspect not. But i would guess  that at this point in time that isn't the driving factor.  Many (every??) mountains offer race programs, it is a popular activity.  Sundown promoting and hosting B or B is unique and something they can use to differentiate themselves from the rest of SNE.



Yes, and the moguled terrain and the mogul comps don't impact the race season negatively in any way....what are we talking about again? :blink:

Listen, I'm sure Bob and co. have crunched the numbers, and it's obvious the mogul terrain is not impacting the bottom line in a negative way, despite some of the arguments here. While we're the most vocal group in regards to bumps at Sundown, I'm sure they are not catering solely to the relatively small group from AZ that skis there. When the bumps are good, people are all over them so we're not the only group that likes them.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm joining the race league next year.  gotta see what all the fuss is about.  

found a sweet deal on some spandex too.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2011)

Check out Mohawk's new Facebook profile pic and status:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mohawk-Mtn-Ski-Area/128644598236


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2011)

Greg said:


> Check out Mohawk's new Facebook profile pic and status:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mohawk-Mtn-Ski-Area/128644598236



sweet, wish i was ripping some of that right now!

(BTW, i hate the new way Facebook displays pictures, makes it harder to steal them)


----------



## planb420 (Feb 10, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> I would even venture to guess that Sundown's terrain park attracts more $$$ than racing.



YOU GOT THAT, Its what brings me there as well...not to mention both parks are slammed from about 2pm till close on most days!!!! Sorry racers but you may have become the 3rd wheel on the mountain:beer: LOL


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2011)

planb420 said:


> Sorry racers but you may have become the 3rd wheel on the mountain:beer: LOL



i don't know.. other than when the boarders cut the line in front of the racers i doubt they ever see each other   ;-)


----------



## planb420 (Feb 10, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i don't know.. other than when the boarders cut the line in front of the racers i doubt they ever see each other   ;-)



Its called get what you can when you can, if the skiers did not leave a gap for us to fit in we could not do it....so step yo game up or keep falling back LOL


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 10, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i don't know.. other than when the boarders cut the line in front of the racers i doubt they ever see each other   ;-)





planb420 said:


> Its called get what you can when you can, if the skiers did not leave a gap for us to fit in we could not do it....so step yo game up or keep falling back LOL



If we really want to start a flame war, I would go as far as to say that the little racer kids have the worst etiquette on the hill.  They tear a$$ down every trail, cut people off in the bumps, and act like they own the place because the back of their jacket says "Ski Team."


----------



## planb420 (Feb 10, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i doubt they ever see each other   ;-)



Oh I see them...as tiny blips for a second on my radar as I bomb past them on gunny while they are taking those wide ass turns:razz:


----------



## planb420 (Feb 10, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> act like they own the place because the back of their jacket says "Ski Team."




LOL  +1:smile:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> If we really want to start a flame war, I would go as far as to say that the little racer kids have the worst etiquette on the hill.  They tear a$$ down every trail, cut people off in the bumps, and act like they own the place because the back of their jacket says "Ski Team."



Grassi is on fire today!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 10, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Grassi is on fire today!



I know... so not like me to jump in on these debates.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> If we really want to start a flame war, I would go as far as to say that the little racer kids have the worst etiquette on the hill.  They tear a$$ down every trail, cut people off in the bumps, and act like they own the place because the back of their jacket says "Ski Team."



AKA entitlement


----------



## threecy (Feb 10, 2011)

planb420 said:


> YOU GOT THAT, Its what brings me there as well...not to mention both parks are slammed from about 2pm till close on most days!!!! Sorry racers but you may have become the 3rd wheel on the mountain:beer: LOL



I don't know what Sundown's financial model is, but I doubt that is true.

Racing (and season passes) are two of the only guaranteed forms of income an average New England ski area has.  Home racers and their families will buy season passes and then potentially pay large sums in addition for race training.  USSA races will bring an area thousands, generally regardless of weather.  Local high school races and race practices also bring in thousands, generally regardless of weather.  In addition, high school race programs can have recreational programs attached to them, bringing in thousands in lessons and rentals.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 10, 2011)

threecy said:


> I don't know what Sundown's financial model is, .




you should've just stopped there.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2011)

threecy said:


> I don't know what Sundown's financial model is, but I doubt that is true.
> 
> Racing (and season passes) are two of the only guaranteed forms of income an average New England ski area has.  Home racers and their families will buy season passes and then potentially pay large sums in addition for race training.  USSA races will bring an area thousands, generally regardless of weather.  Local high school races and race practices also bring in thousands, generally regardless of weather.  In addition, high school race programs can have recreational programs attached to them, bringing in thousands in lessons and rentals.



Racing is a component at Sundown, no doubt, but racing is far from one of only two guaranteed forms of income there. I would be willing to bet park generates the most revenue in the form of passes. That's likely the reason why junior (age 7-14) passes are only $50 cheaper than adult (15+) passes.

Don't doubt for a second that there's not a a huge walk-up day ticket contingent on weekends mid-season. Especially in a year like this one. The place has been mobbed every weekend since Christmas.

Ski school/lessons must count for a big chunk. When instructors congregate on weekend mornings, it can be shocking how many green jackets there are.

Finally, after school programs on weeknight evenings account for a big slice too as I understand it.

What should be reiterated is how well the mountain handles all of these skier types/abilities/terrain preferences given the limited real estate. Pound for pound, probably one of the best run ski areas in SNE.



2knees said:


> you should've just stopped there.



Indeed. :lol:

Of course, my assertions are mostly based on casual observation not any real knowledge of the inner workings at Sundown, but when's the last time you skied at Sundown threecy?


----------



## planb420 (Feb 10, 2011)

2knees said:


> you should've just stopped there.



Agreed...because there are ABSOLUTLY NO park riders that have season passes...and I'm sure there are NO park related events either to drive kids with parents that have money to spend to Sundown:razz:....NO money to be made there lol


----------



## severine (Feb 10, 2011)

Yikes!

I don't ski bumps.
I don't race.
I don't do the park.

There's still something for everyone. Quit your bitchin' and just get out there and enjoy it. 

I agree with Gary that the groomed half of Gunny kinds sucks come spring--the top especially since it gets scraped down to ice (not hardpack, ice) or rock. It is what it is. All ski areas have difficulties come spring with cover. Blasting Sundown for it is stupid. And if you're feeling so entitled that you knock down a ski area for their choice to try to offer something for everyone instead of just what you enjoy, then you need to re-examine your opinion. 

That is all.


----------



## threecy (Feb 10, 2011)

2knees said:


> you should've just stopped there.



You should've stopped reading there.  I'm just trying to bring some balance to this discussion.



Greg said:


> Racing is a component at Sundown, no doubt, but racing is far from one of only two guaranteed forms of income there. I would be willing to bet park generates the most revenue in the form of passes. That's likely the reason why junior (age 7-14) passes are only $50 cheaper than adult (15+) passes.



The test for this how many season passes would not be purchased the following season if a) all racing programs were stopped b) all terrain parks were announced as cancelled.  Some ski areas have curbed race programs in the past and saw a 5 figure loss in season pass revenue.




Greg said:


> Don't doubt for a second that there's not a a huge walk-up day ticket contingent on weekends mid-season. Especially in a year like this one. The place has been mobbed every weekend since Christmas.


That's not guarantee revenue - through the window revenue is simply not there for a southern New England ski area in a bad winter (for instance, I believe it was January 2000 in which Massachusetts and Connecticut ski areas saw rain over 20 out of 31 days).



Greg said:


> Ski school/lessons must count for a big chunk. When instructors congregate on weekend mornings, it can be shocking how many green jackets there are.


That's not guaranteed income, either.  See above.



Greg said:


> Finally, after school programs on weeknight evenings account for a big slice too as I understand it.


Indeed...and some of these programs are tied to after school racing programs.




Greg said:


> Of course, my assertions are mostly based on casual observation not any real knowledge of the inner workings at Sundown, but when's the last time you skied at Sundown threecy?


I haven't skied at Sundown in quite a few years.  I am fairly familiar with their school group market, though.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2011)

severine said:


> I agree with Gary that the groomed half of Gunny kinds sucks come spring--the top especially since it gets scraped down to ice (not hardpack, ice) or rock.



I can't say I've ever skied the top groomed side when there's bumps, but the times I've ventured off onto the groomed section down low, it's actually been pretty good. Corn snow for the most part, and even the "ice" peeled away. All depends on the day admittedly, and again, probably pretty good for the first few hours in the morning, but I wouldn't know since I never make an effort to get there early morning in the spring.


----------



## severine (Feb 10, 2011)

Greg said:


> I can't say I've ever skied the top groomed side when there's bumps, but the times I've ventured off onto the groomed section down low, it's actually been pretty good. Corn snow for the most part, and even the "ice" peeled away. All depends on the day admittedly, and again, probably pretty good for the first few hours in the morning, but I wouldn't know since I never make an effort to get there early morning in the spring.


The bottom half of the groomed half is good; the top half is a nightmare on warm days. It gets scraped right off. 

But again, all ski areas deal with this in the spring. It's part of the package.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2011)

threecy said:


> You should've stopped reading there.  I'm just trying to bring some balance to this discussion.



No....you're injecting a know-it-all attitude based on a few years experience at a small/medium New England ski area, like you do in many of these threads.



threecy said:


> The test for this how many season passes would not be purchased the following season if a) all racing programs were stopped b) all terrain parks were announced as cancelled.



You forgot c) mowed down all the bumps... :roll:

This is a good idea though. I'll suggest it to Bob and see if he'll do all three next year just to be sure the current formula is right.
:dunce:



threecy said:


> That's not guarantee revenue - through the window revenue is simply not there for a southern New England ski area in a bad winter (for instance, I believe it was January 2000 in which Massachusetts and Connecticut ski areas saw rain over 20 out of 31 days).





threecy said:


> That's not guaranteed income, either.  See above.



Thanks Captain Obvious. Are you suggesting that day ticket sales are trivial in terms of overall revenue?



threecy said:


> Indeed...and some of these programs are tied to after school racing programs..



Not at Sundown as far as I know.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 10, 2011)

So when is Kurt seeding Gunny? ;-)


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> So when is Kurt seeding Gunny? ;-)



Once we convince Bob to eliminate all racing from the mountain. That's what we're trying to do after all, right? :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 10, 2011)

Greg said:


> Once we convince Bob to eliminate all racing from the mountain. That's what we're trying to do after all, right? :lol:



:lol:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 10, 2011)

Greg said:


> Thanks Captain Obvious. Are you suggesting that day ticket sales are trivial in terms of overall revenue?



day ticket sales are just pure luck.  i'm sure they dont actually count on selling any over the course of a season.  not built into their yearly financial plan.  all operations are subsidized by income generated from racing.


----------



## threecy (Feb 10, 2011)

Greg said:


> No....you're injecting a know-it-all attitude based on a few years experience at a small/medium New England ski area, like you do in many of these threads.



Didn't know you had a copy of my resume.  Yep, only a few years at a single, small/medium New England ski area.

I'll remind you of my original post in this thread, prior to it becoming anti-racer:



			
				threecy said:
			
		

> Having no ability or interest in bumps, I'd be let down in losing Gunbarrel late season if I were a passholder. In my opinion, that's one of the nicest trails in Southern New England. I'm no longer in the Sundown area, though, so that's purely anecdotal.







Greg said:


> This is a good idea though. I'll suggest it to Bob and see if he'll do all three next year just to be sure the current formula is right.


I don't know how to respond to that.





Greg said:


> Thanks Captain Obvious. Are you suggesting that day ticket sales are trivial in terms of overall revenue?


Thank you for the name calling.  If you read my posts, you'll note I neither stated nor implied that day ticket sales are trivial in terms of overall revenue.  You'll note that my comments about racing are in regard to guaranteed revenue.  Day ticket sales are not guaranteed revenue.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2011)

All right, let's calm down. I don't know how this thread got perceived as all of us being anti-racer. I think it's the bumpers are more willing to compromise than anybody. A few good lines is all we need. We're easy to please.

The original argument was whether a half-bumped Gunbarrel in March will result in a financial loss for the mountain, and I still contend it doesn't. In fact, I believe the opposite is true, especially since a half-bumped Gunbarrel in March does not impact the racing schedule at all.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 10, 2011)

when is gunny getting bumped up??????


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2011)

powhunter said:


> when is gunny getting bumped up??????



Huh?


----------



## powhunter (Feb 10, 2011)

Greg said:


> All right, let's calm down. I don't know how this thread got perceived as all of us being anti-racer. I think it's the bumpers are more willing to compromise than anybody. A few good lines is all we need. We're easy to please.
> 
> The original argument was whether a half-bumped Gunbarrel in March will result in a financial loss for the mountain, and I still contend it doesn't. In fact, I believe the opposite is true, especially since a half-bumped Gunbarrel in March does not impact the racing schedule at all.



Dont most racers break out their bikes with the curly handlebars come march??

steveo


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 10, 2011)

Brownsville Brooklyn will be attending the Spring mogul bash. :beer::flag::angry:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 10, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Brownsville Brooklyn will be attending the Spring mogul bash. :beer::flag::angry:




Nice!  I owe him a beer and a hot dog.


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 10, 2011)

Greg said:


> All right, let's calm down. I don't know how this thread got perceived as all of us being anti-racer. I think it's the bumpers are more willing to compromise than anybody. A few good lines is all we need. We're easy to please.
> 
> The original argument was whether a half-bumped Gunbarrel in March will result in a financial loss for the mountain, and I still contend it doesn't. In fact, I believe the opposite is true, especially since a half-bumped Gunbarrel in March does not impact the racing schedule at all.



So typical for a bumper to back down to a racer :razz:


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 10, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Dont most racers break out their bikes with the curly handlebars come march??
> 
> steveo



hey now, MTBers wear the spandex too.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2011)

Greg said:


> The original argument was whether a half-bumped Gunbarrel in March will result in a financial loss for the mountain, and I still contend it doesn't. In fact, I believe the opposite is true, especially since a half-bumped Gunbarrel in March does not impact the racing schedule at all.



if gunny wasn't bumped in March, would you still ski @ sundown?


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Black Phantom*
> Brownsville Brooklyn will be attending the Spring mogul bash.






2knees said:


> Nice!  I owe him a beer and a hot dog.



I hear that he is looking forward to it.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> hey now, MTBers wear the spandex too.



i'm wearing spandex right now.. oh, wait. never mind.


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 10, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i'm wearing spandex right now.. oh, wait. never mind.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> if gunny wasn't bumped in March, would you still ski @ sundown?



Probably. I did prior to Gunbarrel being bumped. I might even ski there still if there were no bumps at all, but probably just with the kids, and we'd certainly mix it up with Mohawk more. I would go to Catamount or Hunter for bumps if Sundown abandoned the mogul approach and I can tell you for certain, I'd be skiing a lot less.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2011)

Since we're posting pics:



























*RADICAL!*


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 10, 2011)

I still can't believe how long that course is.  It's got to be double the length if not longer of the courses I saw last spring up north at various places.


----------



## severine (Feb 10, 2011)

I like how 2knee's ski is perfectly aligned with the tree trunk in the last one. Radical!


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I still can't believe how long that course is.  It's got to be double the length if not longer of the courses I saw last spring up north at various places.



Ironman moguls, brotha!


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2011)

Greg said:


> Ironman moguls, brotha!



View from the top.....stolen from Gary's pic on facebook:


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2011)

oh shit, i left my web cam on :dunce:



Black Phantom said:


>


----------



## planb420 (Feb 10, 2011)

How about for an even better compromise that caters to "all" riders since its all about being "My kind of mountain".... I suggest keep Gunny flat for racing as it has been this year and then when it gets turned over to the bumpers grooming the other half flat and installing a park on the opposite side!!!!!!! That's what we should do if we all want to be even stevens lol...

1. Bumpers have Nor and Ex bumps all season then get some Gunny BUMPS!
2. Park Rats have Stinger and Toms all season then get some Gunny park for BIG FEATURES!
3. Racers get all of Gunny Most of the season then still have all the other Groomed flat trails ALL SEASON!:-(

BUMPERS AND PARK RATS UNITE  LOL:beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 10, 2011)

Greg said:


> Ironman moguls, brotha!



no doubt

I know I don't tackle 400-500 vert of moguls in one shot.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2011)

Greg said:


> Probably. I did prior to Gunbarrel being bumped. I might even ski there still if there were no bumps at all, but probably just with the kids, and we'd certainly mix it up with Mohawk more. I would go to Catamount or Hunter for bumps if Sundown abandoned the mogul approach and I can tell you for certain, I'd be skiing a lot less.



not that it matters but we (not me, you guys) keep going to this black and white scenario.. nobody is talking about abandoning moguls or abandoning racing or abandoning groomed trails.  but arguing like that was the issue seems to be the tact taken.

if a bunch of guys stop skiing sundown in the spring because their favorite trail is no longer available it isn't the end of the world (for them or for sundown).  

bumpers, racers, carvers... we're all skiers.  now, snowboarders, well, i think Alta and MRG have the right idea but that's a different thread.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> no doubt
> 
> I know I don't tackle 400-500 vert of moguls in one shot.



you coming south at all this season?


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> no doubt
> 
> I know I don't tackle 400-500 vert of moguls in one shot.



Bullshit. You were annihilating Lower East Fall on my first day this season.



gmcunni said:


> not that it matters but we (not me, you guys) keep going to this black and white scenario.. nobody is talking about abandoning moguls or abandoning racing or abandoning groomed trails.  but arguing like that was the issue seems to be the tact taken.
> 
> if a bunch of guys stop skiing sundown in the spring because their favorite trail is no longer available it isn't the end of the world (for them or for sundown).
> 
> bumpers, racers, carvers... we're all skiers.  now, snowboarders, well, i think Alta and MRG have the right idea but that's a different thread.



Huh? I think you baited me... :lol:



Black Phantom said:


>



Sweet!

Your point?


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 10, 2011)

Greg said:


> Bullshit. You were annihilating Lower East Fall on my first day this season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't like the bumps?


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> You don't like the bumps?



Nah......obviously not seeded.


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 10, 2011)

this thread is almost as long as some of the "killington = fail" threads.  Where's HighwayStar ?


----------



## thorski (Feb 10, 2011)

Do they even race on the entire length of Gunbarrel? I've have seen the starter shack and it's like 3/4 of the way down the hill. I try not to go to sundown on race nights cause i'm not into hanging out with guys in tights,  "Not that theres anything wrong with it."  So i don't know if they even race the entire length.
Who is representing the tree skiers here? Turn the guns around and blast those woods.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 10, 2011)

Okay, didn't check the site for a bit and this got long winded... While betraying my bump loving bias, I understand JRD enrollment went from like 17 to almost 70 this year-- as a parent with two kids in the program-- shelling out for a pass and JRD is like buying two passes for each kid.. it has to make them some money.  50 extra passes can't hurt.

JRD seems to be a pretty diverse program though, and appears to be aimed at improving skiing in general -- working towards carving so they can race properly.  My guess is that it has really picked up a lot of kids who aren't really sold on racing yet but find Ski school to be too much waiting around.  It appears almost to be a hybrid of advanced skiing--While there is gate work, there is also flats work and, yes,   give it a moment.... bump work!!!

Interesting to see if there would be enough interest in a bumps program... a lot of the JRD kids seem to pester the coaches to spend more time in the bumps, at least that is what I hear from my kids, but tough to judge.  A season of bumps might be a bit much..

Glad it is booming and contributing to Sundown's health.. a healthy Sundown is a bumpy one.. for now.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 10, 2011)

Greg said:


> Speaking of JRDs, I would love nothing more than there to be a mogul development program at Sundown for kids someday.


Sundown would be a great place for up to EQS-B (up to about middle school.) As much pitch as any of their competitions (past couple years they've been on lower Vertigo or Needle's Eye at K,) and do night training with some weekend trips mixed in. Would work really well as a feeder program into the bigger programs for parents who, for whatever reason, can't swing a program up north. A competitive freeride program would make sense as well.

One of the things that has been mentioned to me is a decent number of parents who would usually just drop their kids off now buy a ticket now and then to ski bumps.

As far as to the suggestion that they need to blow more snow to keep season pass holders happy - Killington is supposed to get all the ire for closing early. Completely off base asking for this from Sundown.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 10, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i'm wearing spandex right now.. oh, wait. never mind.



I actully am standing here in my spandex speed suit for racing!


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2011)

Madroch said:


> JRD seems to be a pretty diverse program though, and appears to be aimed at improving skiing in general -- working towards carving so they can race properly.  My guess is that it has really picked up a lot of kids who aren't really sold on racing yet but find Ski school to be too much waiting around.  It appears almost to be a hybrid of advanced skiing--While there is gate work, there is also flats work and, yes,   give it a moment.... bump work!!!



Hmm...I actually have the opportunity to cover for one of the coaches who's away. I think my task is mostly help wrangle the kids, but it should be interesting for a hack skier like me to be doing this. Maybe I'll pull the group into the bumps the whole time!


----------



## Madroch (Feb 11, 2011)

Greg said:


> Hmm...I actually have the opportunity to cover for one of the coaches who's away. I think my task is mostly help wrangle the kids, but it should be interesting for a hack skier like me to be doing this. Maybe I'll pull the group into the bumps the whole time!



My daughter's coach is away this weekend... maybe you will have her  :smile:  She is not a bumper though...that is my son.  My daughter is all about the gates...she is psyched for the Mt. Dew race this sat-- her first ever.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 11, 2011)

mondeo said:


> As far as to the suggestion that they need to blow more snow to keep season pass holders happy - Killington is supposed to get all the ire for closing early. Completely off base asking for this from Sundown.



Well, not asking to ski to June,  just for some mid-winter love to prep us for spring.  Wonder if it would be off base if you were still a regular... ;-).

In all seriousness, I completely understand the non snow making.. it doesn't make economic or necessarily operational sense at this point given the forecast... but a guy can ask, right?

If the place is bulletproof.. than I would say a light topcoat everywhere in the coming days would be the priority with Feb. week coming, but it looks warm ahead so now may not be the time anyway.


----------



## Greg (Feb 11, 2011)

Madroch said:


> My daughter's coach is away this weekend... maybe you will have her  :smile:  She is not a bumper though...that is my son.  My daughter is all about the gates...she is psyched for the Mt. Dew race this sat-- her first ever.



I'm covering for Kim.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 11, 2011)

Greg said:


> I'm covering for Kim.



Yup...you have my daughter...I'll say howdy when I drop her.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 11, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Yup...you have my daughter...I'll say howdy when I drop her.



i'd ask for some money back....


----------



## mondeo (Feb 11, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Yup...you have my daughter...I'll say howdy when I drop her.


Does tipping for coaches follow the same protocol as tipping instructors?


----------



## mondeo (Feb 11, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Well, not asking to ski to June, just for some mid-winter love to prep us for spring.


Does not matter. You're second-guessing Sundown. Not allowed.

:flame:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i'd ask for some money back....



No kidding!


----------



## Madroch (Feb 11, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Does tipping for coaches follow the same protocol as tipping instructors?



We tip end of program season..Greg gots the pooch..unless Kim takes care of him.

Greg is gonna bum..my daughter is anti-bumps big time.  Too bad he can't end up with my son...bumper in training.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 11, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Does not matter. You're second-guessing Sundown. Not allowed.
> 
> :flame:



Yeah, I tend to do that once or twice a season and pay dearly....


----------



## mondeo (Feb 12, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Too bad he can't end up with my son...bumper in training.


Let me know when he's there on a weekday night, happy to pass along lessons from Whistler. Those who can't do, teach.


----------



## Madroch (Feb 14, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Let me know when he's there on a weekday night, happy to pass along lessons from Whistler. Those who can't do, teach.



He's not there yet....but if the offer stands next season or when he becomes a little more proficient, I'll take you up on it!  Thanks. He's also a littlle young to really ski at night on schoolnights...


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Feb 14, 2011)

The plan is to push snow to the skier’s right tonight. Then seed from the top to just about the lower start shack. (Opposite side) It will not be quite as wide as it will be in the spring. Once our other Gunbarrel commitments are met we will flatten and reseed top to bottom and a little bit wider.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 14, 2011)

Great news Chris!!


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2011)

Chris Sullivan said:


> The plan is to push snow to the skier’s right tonight. Then seed from the top to just about the lower start shack. (Opposite side) It will not be quite as wide as it will be in the spring. Once our other Gunbarrel commitments are met we will flatten and reseed top to bottom and a little bit wider.



I'll be there Thursday and/or Friday afternoon. A narrow field of bumps on the best (steepest) stretch sounds like a great compromise. Thanks Chris! Gonna give Nor'easter a break and flatten those?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 14, 2011)

Chris Sullivan said:


> The plan is to push snow to the skier’s right tonight. Then seed from the top to just about the lower start shack. (Opposite side) It will not be quite as wide as it will be in the spring. Once our other Gunbarrel commitments are met we will flatten and reseed top to bottom and a little bit wider.



Awesome!  thanks for the update.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 14, 2011)

Chris Sullivan said:


> Once our other Gunbarrel commitments are met we will flatten and reseed top to bottom and a little bit wider.



do you know when Nastar ends? i have an obsessed daughter and need to plan some Sunday trips before the course closes.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 14, 2011)

Chris Sullivan said:


> The plan is to push snow to the skier’s right tonight. Then seed from the top to just about the lower start shack. (Opposite side) It will not be quite as wide as it will be in the spring. Once our other Gunbarrel commitments are met we will flatten and reseed top to bottom and a little bit wider.



Are you just moving snow tonight or seeding as well??

Since I have tomorrow off, should I start skiing them in? I think its my civic responsibility

steveo


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Feb 14, 2011)

Just thickening up the right side tonight. Jarrod is currently creating a photo shoot feature at the top of Gunny. They will shoot Tuesday afternoon then Tuesday night we will rip it down and seed bumps.

GC we will run NASTAR until the 26th. I've never done it but hope to give it a shot before it ends for the season.


----------



## planb420 (Feb 14, 2011)

I was able to help Jarrod with the photo shoot feature today and all I can say is BALLS..to anyone who actually nuts up and kills that set-up! Gonna be a sick photo session!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 16, 2011)

I left the Gunny lights on for Kurt tonight so he could start the seeding.  When I left it looked like he had most of the terrain feature that was setup for today pushed out already.


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2011)

bvibert said:


> i left the gunny lights on for kurt tonight so he could start the seeding.  When i left it looked like he had most of the terrain feature that was setup for today pushed out already.



*yahoo!*


----------



## powhunter (Feb 16, 2011)

*game on !!!!!!!!!*

Namaste you spandex warriors.....


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2011)

powhunter said:


> *game on !!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Namaste you spandex warriors.....



*Moguls. The Natural Enemy of Spandex Warriors.*

Effin classic. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2011)

> Special Events & Notices
> Bumps on Exhibition and Gunbarrel



Guess we gave Nor'easter back. I'm FINE with that. It was good this season.

Web cam's down. Ho-hum...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 16, 2011)

Greg said:


> Guess we gave Nor'easter back. I'm FINE with that. It was good this season.
> 
> Web cam's down. Ho-hum...



The webcam isn't down...  Gary has taken control of it since last night and won't relinquish it.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 16, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> The webcam isn't down...  Gary has taken control of it since last night and won't relinquish it.



i wish


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2011)

*Compromise*

This is what I call a *very *fair compromise (stolen from Facebook):


----------



## bvibert (Feb 16, 2011)

Sweet!  Needs some skier traffic now!


----------



## severine (Feb 16, 2011)

Greg said:


> Guess we gave Nor'easter back. I'm FINE with that. It was good this season.
> 
> Web cam's down. Ho-hum...



Yay! I love Nor'easter!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 16, 2011)

anyone know how far down they go for now?


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Feb 16, 2011)

They end across from the double start shack


----------



## 2knees (Feb 16, 2011)

thanks chris.  spacing looks real nice.  would love to get out on friday in the sweltering heat.  

cut em in good boys.


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2011)

2knees said:


> anyone know how far down they go for now?





Chris Sullivan said:


> They end across from the double start shack



I was wondering the same thing. I wouldn't have guessed the went all the way down that far based on the pics. That's really the sweet spot of Gunbarrel where the best bumps form. And no jump landing to disrupt the flow (sorry Gary  ) Looks like they start nice and steep so they should grow quickly. AWESOME! Thanks so much Chris. That field width is more than generous, and will please all the bumpers while still allowing plenty of room for cruising and racing. Again, fantastic compromise. Once again, Sundown makes the most of the terrain they have to work with.



2knees said:


> thanks chris.  spacing looks real nice.  would love to get out on friday in the sweltering heat.
> 
> cut em in good boys.



Cannot wait. Those are just sitting and cooking in the sun. They should be sweet by EOD tomorrow. Kudos to Mohawk for the Wildwood bumps, but Sundown has now recaptured the CT mogul title. Woohoo!


----------



## MrMagic (Feb 16, 2011)

spent some the day stepping and sliding them in they are still tombstones but with the warmer weather and the holiday week coming up they should be in good condition 

ps nor easter skied great today!!


----------



## powhunter (Feb 17, 2011)

Ha ha Tombstones..Good one!!


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2011)

Anyone else wanna bash some tombstones this afternoon?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 17, 2011)

Greg said:


> Anyone else wanna bash some tombstones this afternoon?



Want to? - YES

Able to? - No  :-(


----------



## Madroch (Feb 17, 2011)

Night visit tonight... should still be soft.. ski em in good for the night crew!


----------

